# keep getting http://runonce.msn.com/runonce3.aspx screen



## paba3574 (Feb 15, 2009)

whether i choose Keep my current default search provider or Let me select from a list of other search providers and select save your settings the green button will turn to "applying your settings" but then at the top I get "Settings were not able to be saved successfully." When I do open up IE at first it looks like it's going to load http://go.microsoft.com/wlink/?linkid=74005. I have Xp and IE version 7, sp3. I tried some other link where it suggest I go to regedit and [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main] "RunOnceHasShown"=dword:1 "RunOnceComplete"=dword:1 
but I dont see runoncehasshown or runoncecomplete..I can go up to the URL address bar and go to google, yahoo, etc but this is getting annoying.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forums just follow the instructions the reg fix is the way to go.Copy and paste all below into notepad. In notepad click on file and select "save as" call it Blank.reg and save to desktop. Open desktop and double click to merge into registry. Reboot after this 




```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
 

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main]

"RunOnceHasShown"=dword:00000001

"RunOnceComplete"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## raashid_sy2k (Jun 9, 2008)

Tried This Link http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/how-to-fix-runoncemsncom-runonce2aspx-error-in-ie7/
It Has runonce Removal Tool Through Which you Can Remove The error


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, just run the reg file mod I posted I am not sure about the post from raashid the file type there is unknown.. you should only need to follow my post, safer. Post back if any problems.


----------



## paba3574 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks, i uninstalled ie 7 and reinstalled ie 8 and it's now working


----------

